# SX10 v SX110 v SX150



## TheStupidForeigner (Mar 1, 2013)

Hey guys, first post so please be welcoming to me  Basically I am planning to buy one of the above cameras and having some trouble choosing

Basically I want it to take really nice pictures but I dont care so much about zoom or image size, just that they look good. I also want to use it for basic video, I know none of these cameras are designed for video but I know I will be using it for video so it is also important for me. So how do they compare? SX120 and SX150? I know SX150 is basically a newer model of SX120, and currently double the price, so is it any better? And how about SX10 vs these other 2 cameras? All I know is SX10 is the only camera of its type I can afford which is because it is quite an old model, but how does the photo and video quality differ? 

Sorry for such newbie questions, I hope someone can guide me a little to make the right choice 

Edit: sry I said 110 but I meant 120, 110 is not available where I plan to buy. Though actually 120,130,140 are also all options for me, the price generally jumps £10 per model though.


----------



## TheStupidForeigner (Mar 2, 2013)

Ok so after a lot of research and talking to some friends I am leaning more and more towards the sx130 as it has a real wide angle lens compared to 120 (what ever that means, Im not so sure) also full hd video and is much cheaper than 150 which is almost same as 130. Kinda just gave up on the sx10 because its such an old model and also I think the video quality will be terrible. 

Any opinions on this? I hope I am making the right decision, if no one steals this one it will hopefully be my camera for quite a long time


----------



## enzodm (Mar 10, 2013)

I do not know recent Canon products, however by comparing 120,130 and 150 features I would support your friends: go 130. I left my SX110IS to my wife and is still a pleasant camera -only missing viewfinder for my taste. Something newer is surely a good choice. However, video is not fullHD, HDready only.


----------

